

Suprising Patterns in the Square Numbers - nameless_noob
http://betterexplained.com/articles/surprising-patterns-in-the-square-numbers-1-4-9-16/

======
cperciva
This is a _surprising_ pattern?

I'm going to be very disappointed if someone replies to say that they didn't
realize that (x+1)^2 - x^2 = 2x+1.

